# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  an Ubuntu woman

## Zoe_Gambrell

I have read some of your posts and it is true that there are not many women in the computer field. I discovered Ubuntu when a friend of my husband's mentioned Ubuntu. He works on computers as a hobby. I have an associates degree in computers and networking so I am a 55 year old female computer geek, which is not very common here in the US. My name is Zoe Gambrell and I am an Ubuntu woman. Hope I can get to know some other women who are computer techs like me. I don't know of any others around where I live here in Tennessee, USA.

----------


## carl4926

Welcome
I'm not but just to say, I know you are not alone....

----------


## Zoe_Gambrell

Thank you for responding. Glad to meet you.

----------


## Zoe_Gambrell

Oh, and here it is 11:11PM.  :Smile:

----------


## carl4926

Uk
5.20am

----------


## oldos2er

Welcome Zoe_Gambrell, hope you hang around for awhile. I suppose I am a computer geek of sorts although I have no formal education as such, strictly self-taught.

----------


## belkinsa

Welcome, Zoe.  I would suggest you to join our team on LP [1] and sign up onto the mailing-list [2] in order for you to introduce yourself to the rest of us.  We are slightly more active in the mailing-list and the IRC channels.  I also suggest you to pop into the IRC channels: #ubuntu-women and #ubuntu-women-project on chat.freenode.net and say "hello" there.  Please keep in mind that the second channel is LOGGED and the first is not.

[1]https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women
[2]https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Women

----------


## Bhavin_Prajapati

One of the smartest computer programmers (IF NOT THE SMARTEST AND MOST TALENTED) I know is a woman, she is brilliant!!!! I admire her so much for what she accomplished  :Smile:

----------


## Sef

> One of the smartest computer programmers (IF NOT THE SMARTEST AND MOST TALENTED) I know is a woman, she is brilliant!!!! I admire her so much for what she accomplished


The first computer programmer was Ada Lovelace.

----------


## n1cehat

> The first computer programmer was Ada Lovelace.


The controversial source for the computer "bug" term!

+ Welcome, Zoe!

----------


## Sef

> The controversial source for the computer "bug" term!


The source for the computer term bug is not controversial.  It was an engineering term applied to software.

----------


## aliak-93

Here! I'm from Italy, I'm linux addicted and I help translating Ubuntu into my language.
Pleased to meet you

----------


## rewyllys

Welcome indeed, to the Ubuntu Forums! :Razz:

----------


## Linuxratty

Hi!

----------


## andrea_libri

> I discovered Ubuntu when a friend of my husband's mentioned Ubuntu.


I discovered Ubuntu the same way! :KDE Star: 


Welcome Zoe_Gambrell!

----------


## pfeiffep

Welcome! You're in great company - COBOL was invented by a woman - Grace Hopper

----------


## Travis_McEndree

It's very awesome to see that there are Female Linux Geeks here!

----------


## RobGoss

Welcome to the forum Zoe, it's great to see females that love geek stuff it's truly amazing all the cool stuff we can accomplish with it.

----------


## skywalker4

sorry guys i dont want to criticise.. im sure this forum is full of well prepared and smart people.. but i don't understand the reason to specify you are a woman... so?
like in chess there are a lot of women good at logic thought.. anyway i don't understand why in chess to reach GM title you need less points.. anyway.. gz

----------


## elizabeth

When you're a minority in a community, like women are in Ubuntu, it can be inspiring and encouraging to find other people like yourself participating.

----------


## RobGoss

> When you're a minority in a community, like women are in Ubuntu, it can be inspiring and encouraging to find other people like yourself participating.



It's great to have have everyone involved in the Ubuntu community leaning is inspiring

----------


## gia-alexa

So nice with more women using Ubuntu.

----------

